
Vmap in Haskell - gbrown_
http://blog.ezyang.com/2020/01/vmap-in-haskell/
======
fmakunbound
> We're going to need a few language extensions, so let's get this out of the
> way first: {-# LANGUAGE RankNTypes, GADTs, MultiParamTypeClasses,
> KindSignatures, TypeApplications, FunctionalDependencies, FlexibleContexts,
> FlexibleInstances, UndecidableInstances, IncoherentInstances #-}

Dang, how do you know to use that?

~~~
hopia
This feels absurd indeed. Like half of the GHC extensions introduce only some
trivial syntactical convenience whereas the other half each introduce
practically a whole new language.

This list aligns more with the latter description.

~~~
tome
All of those extensions match the description of "things one thought that
Haskell should have been able to do anyway" (some more tenuously than others,
granted).

~~~
dllthomas
IncoherentInstances?

------
skainswoo
vmap is by far my favorite feature in JAX. Very cool to see that you can get
the same thing straight out of haskell.

